# Hello from france



## babilonegirl(fr (Mar 10, 2007)

Hello
I'm 18. I have got 10 arabs and 3foal who will born this year
I'm live in france. 

kalbi and suraya (foal)

the older : nadjia and fonia

my big patapouf : hurban 

and my standard (male) ;jasmer


it misses babilone( the mother to jasmer and hurban) , mectoub jamilha torowich(a faol to nadjia and jasmer), fibule (a new)


I would like to corespond in english and you can improve your french with me


----------



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello or should I say bonjour!lol

Your horses are so beautiful :!:


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and Welcome! :wink:


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!!


----------



## babilonegirl(fr (Mar 10, 2007)

thank you


----------



## babilonegirl(fr (Mar 10, 2007)

thank you


----------

